# Trying to find out info on a Trapper Please Help



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Check your PMs, hope it helps.


----------



## Govermenttrapping (Dec 30, 2011)

Yea.... I know who you are talking about.He is one heck or a trapper and outdoorsman. I meet him three time and he is just a good ole country boy. I first meet him hunting turkey in freedom hills managment area, sencond time he put me and my father on some good deer (it was my fathers last hunt die of cancer 7 months later) then i meet him while he was trapping he had 6 coyotes and a few bobcats that my son took pics with. I dont know where he lives but if you call the timber managment companys in the shoals they can tell you how to find him i hear he is the only trapper they will use. you can also try and talk to the game warden in freedom hills i think is name is mark or matt i cant remember. He also traps in mississippi and tennesse from what i hear. if you can find him that way someone told me he wholesales traps for duke trap company you can try them talk to T.A Duke his number is 662-494-6767. hope this helps.
Steven H. 
P.S
I know he does a lot of work with the local Boy Scouts of America so try them to hope this helps


----------

